

Google's Rules - bakbak
http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2011/03/11/business/20110313_sbn_GOOGLE-HIRES-graphic.html?ref=business

======
tokenadult
Earlier HN thread discussing where the rules come from:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2317467>

------
Pahalial
Okay, not to nitpick excessively, but why in this day and age is the NYT
providing pure text information in JPEG? I really thought user education was
making better progress than this.

~~~
ars
It may come from the conversion from print.

They probably don't have any way to ask for a specific print format except by
sending an image to the layout department.

JPEG rather than PNG is inexcusable though.

